
TechCrunch Labs: Our Experience Building And Launching App On Google App Engine - thorax
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/08/techcrunch-labs-our-experience-building-and-launching-app-on-google-app-engine/
======
nickb
Anyone else surprised how slow TC's app is? For something simple like this,
it's really slow... like ~3sec on average response times! I also got an
error... (google Server Error)

I guess Google has more than few kinks to fix before they open it up
completely...

~~~
gduffy
Maybe they need to cache their handlers:

[http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/python/requestsandappc...](http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/python/requestsandappcaching.html)

I think this might be the reason they are using so much CPU time as well.

------
gcv
OK, cool, but what does the penultimate sentence mean? "The scalability of App
Engine is exciting but elusive; most apps won't need it and those that do
won't use Google." It seems to me that apps which do need scalability will
benefit most from the App Engine because they won't have to spend months
hacking their own scalability infrastructure.

~~~
hwork
ok I should probably clarify that. thanks

------
tlrobinson
Looks like Justin.TV and Scribd are battling for first...

~~~
tlrobinson
p.s.:

    
    
        #!/bin/sh
        
        while [ 1 -eq 1 ]
        do
            curl -d direction=$1 -d key=$2 http://appengine.crunchbase.com/
        done
    

Param #1 is either "up" or "down", param #2 is the key obtained from the
voting form.

~~~
hwork
you've found the fatal flaw in our design.

~~~
tlrobinson
At least now we can see how the appengine handles heavy loads

------
wumi
funny how Zoho is the 2nd worst.

Odd for a company making $ 1 million profit / month.

